# Half screen window with dual monitors (Win7)



## 98uk

At the moment I can drag a window to the edge of either monitor to force it to go half size. However, obviously I cannot drag it to the inside of either monitor because it just flops over from one screen to another.

Is there a way to have two split screen windows on one monitor, despite having a dual monitor setup?

Does anyone understand that?


----------



## bmanpard

Sounds like you want Aero Snap disabled...?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://www.mydigitallife.info*

Use the trick below to disable and turn off Aero Snap ability to auto arrange or auto maximize window when dragging.

1. Go to Control Panel.
2. Click on Ease of Access link or Ease of Access Center icon.
3. Select Change how your mouse works or Make the mouse easier to use option.
4. Tick the check box for Prevent Windows from being automatically arranged when moved to the edge of the screen with the mouse under "Make it easier to manage windows" section.

Disable Windows 7 Aero Snap Auto Arrange and Maximize Window
5. Click OK or Apply to make the change effective.

Once Aero Snap is disabled, the window won't be automatically maximized and arranged when window is dragged to the edge of the screen, including both top and sides of the screen.


----------



## Formula7

Eh, he wants Aero snap to work on one monitor, but with a dual setup.

I don't think there is a way to do that, seeing as it might not be able to differentiate when you want to drag it to the next monitor, or snap it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Eh, he wants Aero snap to work on one monitor, but with a dual setup.

I don't think there is a way to do that, seeing as it might not be able to differentiate when you want to drag it to the next monitor, or snap it.


Bingo
Lemme try explain through paint


















So, the red areas show where aero snap works. Drag a window to there and it goes half screen. However, if I move it towards the yellow area, it just crosses screens. I want it to go split screen if I move it to the yellow area, but at the same time, move from one screen to the other if I drag it enough.

If you have dual monitors, try doing it by moving the window to the yellow area. It doesn't work.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Bingo
Lemme try explain through paint


















So, the red areas show where aero snap works. Drag a window to there and it goes half screen. However, if I move it towards the yellow area, it just crosses screens. I want it to go split screen if I move it to the yellow area, but at the same time, move from one screen to the other if I drag it enough.

If you have dual monitors, try doing it by moving the window to the yellow area. It doesn't work.










I know what you're saying. But I think I've heard a few times that what you are trying to do isn't possible. At least not yet... maybe they might add the option in a service pak?


----------



## LemonSlice

Aero snap using the mouse treats it as one whole screen, so you can't, but if you use keyboard shortcuts it will work. Simply put the window on the screen, and hold Windows+ the arrow button you want to snap to the side of. For example, on the left monitor, to snap a window to the right side press Windows+Right Arrow.

It's not as convenient, but it works.
EDIT: I said ctrl, I meant windows key.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Aero snap using the mouse treats it as one whole screen, so you can't, but if you use keyboard shortcuts it will work. Simply put the window on the screen, and hold Windows+ the arrow button you want to snap to the side of. For example, on the left monitor, to snap a window to the right side press Windows+Right Arrow.

It's not as convenient, but it works.
EDIT: I said ctrl, I meant windows key.


Brilliant, that is what i'm after









Rep+ for you and everyone else. I love OCN


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Aero snap using the mouse treats it as one whole screen, so you can't, but if you use keyboard shortcuts it will work. Simply put the window on the screen, and hold Windows+ the arrow button you want to snap to the side of. For example, on the left monitor, to snap a window to the right side press Windows+Right Arrow.

It's not as convenient, but it works.
EDIT: I said ctrl, I meant windows key.


Awesome sauce! Didn't know. Definitely gonna keep that in mind when I get my 2nd. That way I can compare FOUR products prices on FOUR different sites... SIMULTANEOUSLY! Lol. That's no joke... I most likely will.









Oh, btw, thanks for the +rep!


----------



## scottath

yeah - the windows key shortcut was the best find in W7 - with 2 24" panels having 4 docs open at once is sooooo easy


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Awesome sauce! Didn't know. Definitely gonna keep that in mind when I get my 2nd. That way I can compare FOUR products prices on FOUR different sites... SIMULTANEOUSLY! Lol. That's no joke... I most likely will.









Oh, btw, thanks for the +rep!


It's what I do on my 24" and 22". I have my word document, my PDF with referencing rules, a webpage with a journal search engine on and of course, OCN running live on iSpy.php


----------



## Kryten

Drag the window to a side of the screen that will snap to fit (half size) then just drag it to the otherside. I did it just now.

It's not as simple as the auto thing, but it works.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryten*


Drag the window to a side of the screen that will snap to fit (half size) then just drag it to the otherside. I did it just now.

It's not as simple as the auto thing, but it works.


Just using the shortcut keys is easier.


----------



## Kryten

So it is! That'll teach me to not read all the thread before posting. Rep was indeed given!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryten* 
So it is! That'll teach me to not read all the thread before posting. Rep was indeed given!

Heh, I do that all the time. Comment on a 50 page thread to find the answer was on the first


----------



## blupupher

Nice to know about the Win key trick.
Another option is to set your monitor so only the corners are touching, so to go from 1 monitor to the other, you have to go to the exact corner to get to the other screen, and you can drag the window to any side and use the snap feature that way.


----------



## danger89

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...ndow-side.html


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Aero snap using the mouse treats it as one whole screen, so you can't, but if you use keyboard shortcuts it will work. Simply put the window on the screen, and hold Windows+ the arrow button you want to snap to the side of. For example, on the left monitor, to snap a window to the right side press Windows+Right Arrow.

It's not as convenient, but it works.
EDIT: I said ctrl, I meant windows key.

I'm going to rep you and I don't even need/want to do this but your help is very reputable.

Thanks for all the members you've helped.


----------



## kromar

very nice, was looking for a way to do that









btw is there a way to snap windows to each other like in linux? i found a software (allSnap) but its only working with the "folder" windows and not with applications


----------



## metroidfreak

Thanks! I've been trying to figure this out as well lol.


----------

